# Taking a child to an appointment



## house2home (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm on day 1 of a FET cycle for a sibling for our child, and I have a scan to check the thickness of the lining in a week and a half. 

We live quite far away from the clinic, and we're passing it the day before my scan travelling back from a weekend away, so the most sensible thing to do is to stay over near the clinic rather than travel all the way back home and back again in the morning.

However, we'll have our daughter with us, and as we need to sign consent forms, we both have to go into the clinic. How do you feel about children in clinics? Is it even allowed? I wouldn't want to cause any pain for anyone. We're at Care Manchester.

Thanks x


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, how old is your daughter? I'd check with the clinic and see what their policy is. I've seen children (mainly young babies) at my clinic a few times. When I went for my last ET another lady had her nephew with her, he looked about 3/4. The poor child was ill with an awful cold and looked like he needed to be at home. I felt quite sorry for her as she was telling me about how she so wanted the treatment to work, it seemed a bit unfair on her that she had her nephew with her that day.


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

We were at Care Manchester and i seen atleast 1 child in the waiting room at every visit x


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

We also wondered about this as we had to take our then 9 month old into the clinic. we had no choice so just did take him, but asked the nurse as we didn't want to feel like we were rubbing our success into anyone's face, but they were really pragmatic about it and said it happens fairly often and is just part of the whole thing, so it wasn't an issue at all. 

If you want to put your mind at ease you could call them, but it sounds like you don't really have much option so I would just take her and be as respectful as possible!

Good luck x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

There are babies/children pretty much everywhere one goes so I personally wouldn't worry about it. I never minded seeing children in the waiting rooms when we were going through treatments. And as you say, there are sometimes no practical alternatives. Xx


----------



## house2home (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it's good to have some positive replies. We've also seen children there and at Liverpool Women's whilst having treatment. 

She's 16 months and likes to say hello to everyone, I think it would be easier if she was quieter. I'll definitely check with the clinic, maybe we could take it in turns and go in one by one to sign. Avoiding a 5 hour round trip the next day would ge great.

x


----------

